# Staples Sales.....Not Grocery Stores.....



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll bet this isn't news to most of you.
Just an FYI.
Be sure to check the food sales in drug store flyer's.
Today I found Spam, Corned Beef, Peanut and Jelly
all on sale. The Meat was $1.99 per cn. and PB&J
was 2/$3.00


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Also check out the "Salvage"stores for factory seconds at half price,I got a case of Cambel's chicken soup without salt for 25 cents a can once!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah, Magus, LOVE the closeout stores like:

Big Lots 
Odd Lots
Marc's
Great Freight Store
Rex's Salvage

also

Dollar Tree
Everything's A Dollar
Great Deals Store


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I was at a mall the other day that I almost never go to. They had the first 50 cent store I've ever seen. Everything was just 50 cents. It also seemed to have nothing to do with the rapper 50 cent.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

An Amish store opened up close by that sells "seconds", like dented cans, etc. for a lot less than regular store prices. They also are the only place I can buy #50 bags of organic corn and hard winter wheat for long-term storage.

Backwoods is correct regarding the drug stores like Walgreens. Milk and other food stuffs are often found there at much lower prices than the supermarket.

(Backwoods... about where in VA are you located? I'm close to Lynchburg)


----------

